# HD4400 tearing...



## xchris (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi

I m not sure about the support level of the HD4000 gfx (Haswell) the wiki says "supported"
but the tearing even when I scroll on firefox is tragic.
I installed and enabled the drm-kmod and even created a device config file (20-intel.conf) under xorg.conf.d
but still the tearing exists, any ideas or I am wasting my time with the FreeBSD trying to work with that gfx?

thx


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello,

do you have set in your config `option "TearFree" "true"` ?

Btw i have enabled in about:config `layers.acceleration.force-enabled` to make scrolling in firefox smoother. Maybe it can fix your tearing aswell?


----------



## xchris (Sep 22, 2020)

hi

this is my 20-intel.conf
I did not include the driver "intel" as the startx does not start
(says unknown driver)


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Option "AccelMethod" "SNA"
    Option "TearFree" "true"
EndSection
```

looks like freebsd is not for my system, darn


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 22, 2020)

xchris said:


> I did not include the driver "intel" as the startx does not start
> (says unknown driver)



x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel needs to be installed for that.


----------



## xchris (Sep 22, 2020)

cheeers !! that is! many thanks!!!!!!!

darn sorry mate it ages since I used freebsd and I totally forgot
what was the procedure, I though the HD4400 was supported
only by the drm-kmod


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 22, 2020)

xchris said:


> darn sorry mate it ages since I used freebsd.



There is no need to apologize for that, everyone once had no idea 



xchris said:


> cheeers !! that is! many thanks!!!!!!!
> 
> darn sorry mate it ages since I used freebsd and I totally forgot
> what was the procedure, I though the HD4400 was supported
> only by the drm-kmod



No problem, normally just installing drm-kmod should be fine and the modesetting driver from xorg-server takes care of that. But for some extras or situations an additional xorg driver is needed. (For example xf86-video-amdgpu is needed for FreeSync). Using the default driver (modesetting) for intel is recommended, you can try putting  `Driver "modesetting"` instead of  `Driver "intel"` if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## xchris (Sep 22, 2020)

believe me I googled about it on the web, but its a lot of info and based on older versions, so confusing..


----------

